# WLan über ca 100m



## NIC140903 (4. März 2003)

Hi ihrs 

Ich wollt ma fragen ob das möglich is, ne WLan Verbindung über ca 100m aufzubauen, wenn so 2-3 häuser dazwischen sind.
Nen Kumpel und ich hatten uns nämlich überlegt unsere beiden Häuser zu vernetzen.

Kennt sich damit irgendwer aus, und kann evtl sogar Hardware empfehlen?
Und, wäre das damit: http://www.ping.de/aktiv/wavelan/wavelan_antennenbau_yagi.html oder mit ner normalen Richtantenne eher möglich?


----------



## melmager (6. März 2003)

auf jeden fall richtantenne ABER
du brauchst freie sicht ...


----------



## Paule (6. März 2003)

keine schlechte idee eigentlich , ich könnte mir ja auch mal 1,5km kabel holen und mich mit meinem freund vernetzen......mal ausrechnen , wie teuer das werden würde


----------



## NIC140903 (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *auf jeden fall richtantenne ABER
> du brauchst freie sicht ... *



das mit der freien sicht stört mich, das is leider nich zu realisiern, da ich dafür die antenne ca 3 meter über unserem hausdach anbringen müsste 

gibts da nich irgendwelche möglichkeiten das zu realisiern ohne die freie sicht?


----------



## melmager (6. März 2003)

du kucken hier 

die können weiter ....

http://www.lancom.de



und für paule:

http://www.3com.de

http://www.3com.com/prod/de_CE_EMEA/detail.jsp?tab=features&sku=3CRWE90096A


----------



## NIC140903 (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *du kucken hier
> 
> die können weiter ....
> *



danke! aber die sind alle mit router, das brauch ich nich...ich will die eigentlich nur an mein switch anschließen (ja, ich weiß...ich stell ansprüche  )


----------



## melmager (7. März 2003)

eine switch? ja wieviele pcs haste denn 

aber anyway ich kenne nur drei firmen die es möglich machen mit
zusätzlichen antennen zuarbeiten:
3com
lancon
und neuerdings
dlink

wobei bei dlink solles du beim kauf drauf achten das du rückgabe-
recht hast; als ich die zum erstenmal getestet habe hatten die mit abstand die geringste reichweite (ich konnte weiter werfen wie die
funken  )
aber die haben ja ev was getan in der richtung (die neuen habe ich noch nicht getestet)


----------



## NIC140903 (7. März 2003)

na ja, an dem switch hängen das dsl-modem und bis zu 5 rechner 

aber das mit dem rückgaberecht is ne gute idee, dann könnte man das wenigstens ma testen


----------



## Schwachkopf (27. August 2003)

*WLAN in Lemgo?*

WLAN in Lemgo

Habe das gleiche vor, also zwei Wohnungen über WLAN zu verbinden um über einen DSL Anschluß zu surfen. Und das ganz auch noch in LE.

Sach doch mal wo Du das vor hast!? Vielleicht kann man sich da zusammen tun und so eine Verbindung hinbekommen. ;-)  Oder schreib mal Deine Erfahrungen..

Danke


----------



## NIC140903 (27. August 2003)

ehm, kurz gesagt: knicken

das wird vorne und hinten nix, über 100 meter, wo noch nich ma sichtkontakt zwischen den acces-points möglich is das aufzubaun, da müssen wir wohl noch ne zeit warten bis die geräte das können


----------



## viaman (23. Oktober 2003)

probiers auch mal bei

http://www.linsys.de


----------



## Coldfist (23. Oktober 2003)

Für WLan (funk) gibts aber auch verstärker stellen.
Sind zwar nicht ganz billig, aber es ist sicher der geringste Aufwand.

Einziges Problem wäre dem Nachbarn zu erklären, warum auf einmal so ein Teil auf seiner Fensterbank steht.  

Es gibt aber genug technische Lösungen. Das mit der Richtantenne ist schon gut.


----------



## chibisuke (25. Oktober 2003)

wiso wo is das problem? W-Lan karten gibts inzwischen mit reichweiten bis 1KM.. 
wenn ich den artikel find, poste ich den mal..


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (26. Oktober 2003)

@chibisuke 1km aber auch nur bei freier Sicht. Ich hab das schon mal ausgetestet. Bin mit Sichtkontakt auf ca. 300 m und bei keinem Sichtkontakt auf ca. 15 m gekommen.


@NIC140903 Eine andere Möglichkeit für dich wäre noch eine VPN-Verbindung. Ist wie ein Netzwerk nur über das Internet.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Oktober 2003)

Freie Sicht ist bei Funk nicht zwingend notwendig.Es reicht, wenn du mit einer
Richtantenne eine gute Reflektorfläche anfunkst. Immer nach dem Motto
"Einfallswinkel = Ausfallswinkel". Streuverluste hast du dann zwar, aber wenn die
Antenne genügend Gewinn macht, dann sollte das gehen.
Also schau zum Fenster raus und such dir eine schicke Hauswand, über die du
evtl. funken kannst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tim C. (27. Oktober 2003)

Bei allem Spaß mit WLAN und Richtantennen, möchte ich nochmals auf den kürzlich bei uns verfassten Thread ( http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials135713.html ) sowie den darin von Thomas erwähnten Link ( http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,270198,00.html ) hinweisen.

Das ganze ist tatsächlich nicht so ganz ohne und wozu Funkstrahlungen resp. Schwingungen generell fähig sind, wissen sowieso nur die wenigsten Leute und selbst die, die es wissen müssten, machen sich dann bei so Sachen wie WLAN Verstärkern und Co kaum Gedanken darüber.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Oktober 2003)

... und in Bezug auf den Spiegelartikel auch noch dieser Link mit einer recht
ausführlichen Diskussion mit dem Autor des Spiegelartikels:
http://wlannews.otaku42.de/newsblog/index.php?p=67&more=1&c=1

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tim C. (27. Oktober 2003)

Ok Martin, das war dann wohl mein Fehler. Da ich mich bisher nur auf dem theoretischen Sektor mit WLAN beschäftigt habe, war ich halt so gutgläubig. Zumal der Link ja von einem Mod kam 

Naja nichtsdestotrotz, kann man bei lesen der zwei Artikel (spiegel + systematische Demontage des Spielgeartikels *g*) eine Menge über etwaige Problematiken lernen und kommt ein wenig mit Größen und Werten in Kontakt, die normalerweise keine Sau interessieren.

Und kann ja nicht schaden, wenn man weiss, was man da durch die Decke ballert 

sanfte Grüße
Tim


----------



## webfreak (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein WLAN mit 2 Häusern dazwischen. Aber die Distanz beträgt nur ca 50m. Und damit habe ich signalstärken von 1-2 % und eine Geschwindigkeit von knapp über DSL.

Also überlge dir das gut!
webfreak


----------



## HL_Timberwolf (30. Dezember 2003)

Wir haben ein W-Lan mit insgesamt drei Häusern. Entfernung der Häuser jeweils so ca 200 - 250 m.

Eingesetzt haben wir den D-Link 900+AP mit einer leistungsstärkeren Antenne von 5db.

Keine Richtfunkantenne, sondern Rundstrahler. Ebenfalls von D-Link.

Je nach Wetterlage schwankt die Stärke der Verbindung zwar, aber um über das Netzwerk zu zocken reicht die Verbindung immer.

Zwischen zwei von den Häusern besteht immer Sichtkontakt. Den mittleren haben wir als Bridge und die beiden Häuser die sich nicht sehen als Clients konfiguriert. Klappt super.

Kostenpunkt für die AP´s ca 100 € / Stück, die Antennen 10 €


----------

